#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-17
<chavaco> hi
<chavaco> soy nuevo
<chavaco> jejej
<chavaco> hay alguna comunidad en medellin
<chavaco> o cerca?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-18
<sebaspower> hola 
<julianrmr> wenas
<julianrmr> necesito 
<julianrmr> un poco de ayyuda
<julianrmr> me puden ayudar
<julianrmr> help
<julianrmr> help me pleace
<julianrmr> hi
<julianrmr> tengo una camara 
<julianrmr> webcam marca startec
<julianrmr> y no he podido instalarla
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-19
<julio729> hola...
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-22
<aluddin> holas
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-15
<doomsday> buenas noches me conecto para pedir un favor sobre crear unos servidores en ubuntu
<doomsday> podria alguine ayudarme
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-16
<Linaporras> Hola Sergio
<SergioMeneses> Hola Linaporras
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, ya miro su wiki?
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, ponga lo del ubuntu user day
<FernandoGiraldo> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, mire: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/oneiric
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, saludos
<Linaporras> Oh si
<FernandoGiraldo> excelente
<Linaporras> Sergio te presento a Fernando de Medellín
<Linaporras> el estuvo liderando el flisol medellon
<Linaporras> *medellin
<Linaporras> y la participacion de U-Co en Medellín
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, un placer conocerlo
<FernandoGiraldo> Hola Sergio igualmente
<SergioMeneses> si por hay he leido acerca de ud
 * SergioMeneses ve la matrix
<JHOSMAN> Wenas!
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, saludos
<FernandoGiraldo> jeje que bien
<JHOSMAN> De que es la reunion me pasan en archivo?
<SergioMeneses> o0 no me habia fijado que ya esta el bug un millon en lp
<FernandoGiraldo> Jhosman buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> https://bugs.launchpad.net/edubuntu/+bug/1000000
<JHOSMAN> Buenas noches @fernandogiraldo
<JHOSMAN> me pasan el menú del día por favor
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no ha salido
<SergioMeneses> no ha llegado el personal
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JHOSMAN> o.O y entonces q hacemos?
<FernandoGiraldo> esperar!
<JHOSMAN> :(
<Linaporras> MMM llamar
<Linaporras> Yo llamo a Andres
<SergioMeneses> falta andres, daniel, cesar y jose
<Linaporras> mmm alguien que llame a cesar y jose
<Linaporras> yo a Dani
<SergioMeneses> no tengo los numeros de ninguno
<SergioMeneses> de hecho no tengo el cel aqui =S
<andresmmujica> hello
<JHOSMAN> que @AndresMujica lo cogio el esmad hoy? xD
<FernandoGiraldo> andresmmujica, buenas
<andresmmujica> hola FernandoGiraldo bienvenido!
<DanielF> Buenas noches
<FernandoGiraldo> gracias gracias
<andresmmujica> felicitaciones por lo que han hecho en medallo
<FernandoGiraldo> DanielF,  buenas noches
<DanielF> que pena, es que ando aun en la u
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si eso pense
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, saludos!
<DanielF> como esta Fernando como va todo
<FernandoGiraldo> Gracias andres, todavia hay mucho por hacer!!
<FernandoGiraldo> DanielF, todo muy bien!! y vos>
<Linaporras> Andres hablando en serio, tod bn en su oficina, porque eso queda cerca al lugar de los hechos trsites de hoy
<JHOSMAN> empezamos?
<andresmmujica> bueno chicos hagamosle de una
<DanielF> por aca clavado en la u, que estamos en cierre de semestre andamos todos full de tiempo
<andresmmujica> Linaporras:  todo ok, np
<DanielF> ok
<andresmmujica> thks
<Linaporras> alguien que le avise a jose y acesar
<andresmmujica> alguien monto agenda ?
<JHOSMAN> yo ando cero minutos (desde el 27 de Mayo) xD
<DanielF> quien me envio el sms que no tengo el numero anotado?
<Linaporras> yo
<Linaporras> ush daniel
<FernandoGiraldo> jeje
<DanielF> gracias trollcita porras
<SergioMeneses> huy no se armo nada en el locositie
<SergioMeneses> :S
<Linaporras> jajajja
<andresmmujica> ya estoy armando agenda, solo dos puntitos
<Linaporras> no fregues
<Linaporras> bueno agenda
<Linaporras> 1. sería lo del lanzamiento
<andresmmujica> para que sea decente
<Linaporras> 2. la participacion en el CFD
<Linaporras> y pues revisar que tenemos pendientes
<SergioMeneses> 0. el TODO
<SergioMeneses> 3. ubuntu members nuevos = Linaporras y DanielF
<andresmmujica> comencemos con el primero
<andresmmujica> 0. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<DanielF> 3. Despedida DanielF del concilio
<andresmmujica> Extra rapida revisión de tareas
<andresmmujica> por favor metanse a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<andresmmujica> y digan que tarea esta pendiente
<andresmmujica> para salir de ese punto de una
<JHOSMAN> TAREA12: Reporte sobre charla en hacklab de como unirse a la comunidad UCO.
<JHOSMAN> ok ya la pongo en mi google para hacerla
<Linaporras> :o como asi daniel f
<SergioMeneses> hay unos que son redundantes ya
<JHOSMAN> los otros q tengo aignados ya estan cerrados...
<SergioMeneses> como
<JHOSMAN> o solucionados
<SergioMeneses> TAREA2: Averiguar con los quemadores del centro cuanto cobran por hacer los 500 cds con sus supermaquinas de pirateria
<DanielF> si, yo dije que este flisol era mi despedida
<Linaporras> ah eso ya no aplica
<SergioMeneses> este esta hecho no:
<SergioMeneses> TAREA7: Hacer un diseño play para el volante de UCO en los flisoles
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: darkhole
<Linaporras> fail porque conseguimos maquinas con forigua para eso
<Linaporras> eso lo hicimos
<SergioMeneses> bueno Linaporras JHOSMAN andresmmujica DanielF marcar lo hecho = done
<Linaporras> de mis tareas solo esta pendiente lo de la fiesta de lanzameinto
<andresmmujica> listo ya termine el resto de la agenda
<andresmmujica> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/419/detail/
<Linaporras> ok
<andresmmujica> bueno en general del TODO lo fuerte que queda es la discusion del papel del concilio en la comunidad (largo) y lo del tema del reaproval
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<andresmmujica> que la verdad por lo que me han dicho los gringos no creo que tengamos mucho lio.. estan como emocionados con lo que hemos hecho por aca (redes sociales, flisoles y hacklabs)
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, ++
<DanielF> muchachos, vuelvo en 7 minutos, que ya salgo de la u y me conecto en la casa
<andresmmujica> ok DanielF
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, la reaproval no es de preocupacion
<SergioMeneses> es mas que todo de organizar la informacion
<SergioMeneses> solo eso
<SergioMeneses> porque el material existe
<andresmmujica> la WIKI del reaproval si es la preocupacion :) jijijijiji
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo que hay que alimentar los albunes de picasa del team
<andresmmujica> como se hace eso SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> con imagenes concretas, no todas las 200 q se toman por evento
<andresmmujica> porque tenemos muchas fotos por todo lado
<JHOSMAN> Ya actualicé mis tareas...
<FernandoGiraldo> que pena si les gasto un tiempito, me cuenta de que se trata la reaproval.... gracias
<andresmmujica> pero no se como se puedan centralizar ?
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo:  claro
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, todo esta centralizado en googleaccounts
<SergioMeneses> en la cuenta del team esta tooodo
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: lo que ocurre es que cada 2 años los loco teams a nivel mundial deben demostrar que han hecho actividades relacionadas con la masificacion de ubuntu en su respectivo pais
<SergioMeneses> por eso el sabio SergioMeneses insite en matener todo actualizado
<SergioMeneses> para que el dia que nos retiremos quede esa informacion
<SergioMeneses> y nuestros sucesores no queden en el limbo
<FernandoGiraldo> andresmmujica,  ok
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja buena SergioMeneses
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: como colombia es un loco team oficial debe reportar a la comunidad ubuntu a nivel mundial lo que ha hecho, el reaproval es reunirse con los del loco council y contarles que hemos hecho, asi nos aprueban cds y material para eventos
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, es la verdad ya la mayoria terminamos nuestra etapa colaborativa
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses:  le quitaria lo de sabio ....
<JHOSMAN> sigan...
<FernandoGiraldo> entendido
<FernandoGiraldo> muchas gracias
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses:  pero como se hace con las fotos que suben a google+ y a facebook para que queden enlazadas en eso ???
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, me reuno en estos dias con los muchachos del proyecto de documentacion y armamos eso
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, nada
<SergioMeneses> manualmente
<SergioMeneses> bueno g+ y picasa son uno
<SergioMeneses> fb si paila
<SergioMeneses> o toca como haciamos con forigua
<SergioMeneses> descargarlas y montarlas en las cuentas de uco
<FernandoGiraldo> imagino que seleccionar las mejores fotos, bajarlas y luego subirlas a picasa o que?
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, correcto
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: SergioMeneses  yo he visto que en eventos grandes les ponen un hashtag a las fotos y sin importar en donde esten con ese hashtag se pueden ver todas, aunque creo k lo he visto es en flickr o en picasa no se bien..
<JHOSMAN> en picasa no aplica
<JHOSMAN> en fb tampoco
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, nada
<SergioMeneses> solo flickr
<JHOSMAN> en TW se puede pero toca foto por foto
<SergioMeneses> saben q tengo pensado migrar la galeria a flickr
<SergioMeneses> bueno con hollman hablamos una vez de eso
<SergioMeneses> pero no se hizo
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, las fotos es lo de menos
<SergioMeneses> solo nos lleva tiempo
<JHOSMAN> me parece bien
<JHOSMAN> pero no migrar
<JHOSMAN> solo tener otro lugar más
<SergioMeneses> la fecha exacta de expiracion del team
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntu Colombia: 2012-08-17 00:00:00
<SergioMeneses> eso es agosto
<SergioMeneses> asi q deberiamos presentarnos en julio
<SergioMeneses> el 3er martes de julio
<SergioMeneses> exactamente el 17 de julio
<DanielF> Listo ya llegue a la casa
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: y no existe un script que pueda halar eso automaticamente???   me parece terrible tener que bajar como 500 fotos para subirlas al otro lado
<FernandoGiraldo> se pueden bahjar y subir por ftp?
<FernandoGiraldo> seria mas facil
<JHOSMAN> no lo hay
<JHOSMAN> pero eso esn sencillo
<andresmmujica> bueno dejemos eso de tarea...
<JHOSMAN> por ejemplo bajar los albunes completos y subirlos a otro lado
<DanielF> peren de que me perdi, que fotos tienen que bajar
<JHOSMAN> solo consume tiempo
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, eso lo hace picasa
<SergioMeneses> la aplicacion
<SergioMeneses> lo hace solo
<SergioMeneses> bueno la subida
<SergioMeneses> la bajada si toca manual
<Linaporras> y que otras cosas hay que hacer para el team approval, para que dejen tareas asignadas de una vez
<DanielF> de donde van a bajar las fotos?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, de los enlaces que nos han pasado
<SergioMeneses> o bueno al menos yo subi mi album con las fotos de mi ciudad
<andresmmujica> TAREA1:  Ubicar la forma que menos tiempo consuma para halar las fotos de facebook y montarlas en la cuenta de google de la comunidad (ojala por la nube)  RESP. JHOSMAN
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, por facebook me parece fatal
<SergioMeneses> no todas estaban en google?
<JHOSMAN> todas las del flisol bogota quedaron tambien en G+
<FernandoGiraldo> las de medellin tambien
<andresmmujica> ahh pense que la mayoria estaba en facebook...
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, correcto las de medellin las vi tambien en un picasa
<DanielF> no, facebook guarda las fotos con tamaños pequeños, yo creo que podria hacer un script que invocara un wget para jalarlas de forma masiva
<SergioMeneses> y las de cali
<DanielF> solo seria poner el accedo a la url del album
<JHOSMAN> DanielF todas las fotos las subo en HD
<JHOSMAN> (dependiendo del original)
<andresmmujica> DanielF: de hecho hay un API...
<andresmmujica> Pero ordenemos
<CesarGomez> Buenas
<andresmmujica> eso dejemoslo de tarea
<andresmmujica> quien lo hace JHOSMAN  o lo hace DanielF  ???
<DanielF> como quieran
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, JHOSMAN andresmmujica la cosa de dejar solo la url del album es q luego tumben el album
<SergioMeneses> por eso es mejor escoger las mejores 10 de cada album
<SergioMeneses> tampoco es tanto trabajo
<SergioMeneses> yo lo hago
<SergioMeneses> mucho pereque por algo simple xD
<andresmmujica> bueno pero eso no nos preocupemos aca.
<DanielF> ok
<FernandoGiraldo> si SergioMeneses  es lo mejor
<JHOSMAN> si quieren yo
<CesarGomez> De q hablan?
<andresmmujica> AREA1:  Ubicar la forma que menos tiempo consuma para halar las fotos de facebook y montarlas en la cuenta de google de la comunidad (ojala por la nube)  RESP. JHOSMAN / SergioMeneses
<andresmmujica> listo ya
<andresmmujica> superemos eso
<JHOSMAN> rapido q tengo sueño xD
<andresmmujica> hola CesarGomez
<andresmmujica> ahora para el tema del reaproval
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, la tarea1 :D registro de flisol en -co
<SergioMeneses> y demas xD
<CesarGomez> Hum por fin me lee alguien
<Linaporras> cuenta lo del reaproval
<Linaporras> andresmujica
<CesarGomez> Aqui no va a haber FLISOL SergioMeneses
<andresmmujica> para el reaproval la tarea esta montada, pero si la reuni{on es en julio me toca pedir aplazamiento porque no voy a estar en el pais, llego a mediados de julio y no alcanzaria a armar gran cosa
<FernandoGiraldo> hola CesarGomez
<SergioMeneses> aqui esta la informacion del proceso de reaprovacion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines
<andresmmujica> entonces por lo pronto es comenzar a ejecutar la tarea existente y
<CesarGomez> Hola FernandoGiraldo
<andresmmujica> TAREA2, Programar sesión de reapproval RESP: andresmmujica
<Linaporras> listo pues
<andresmmujica> listo
<andresmmujica> por ese lado
<andresmmujica> ahora siguiente punto en la agenda
<Linaporras> FLisoles
<Linaporras> reporte
<andresmmujica> Reporte Flisoles
<FernandoGiraldo> yo voy a hacer el de Medellin como el de cali https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/Flisol2012/Cali
<FernandoGiraldo> que tal les parecio ese?
<andresmmujica> uuu super, no habia visto el de cali!
<andresmmujica> perfecto
<andresmmujica> asi esta super!
<andresmmujica> yo hago el de bogota
<yuyu> hola :)
<andresmmujica> pero DanielF  SergioMeneses y los de las otras ciudades deben hacer el respectivo
<SergioMeneses> ok
<DanielF> yo el de girardot :), ando en espera de unos datos de los chicos del semillero, de la cantidad de equipos
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, nos podemos reunir un fincho por irc y armamos la wiki
<SergioMeneses> eso sale de una
<FernandoGiraldo> listo ahi esta la tercera tarea
<andresmmujica> TAREA3:  Hacer reporte de los flisoles para Bogota, Girardot, Medellin, Cucuta. Res andresmmujica DanielF FernandoGiraldo SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> ++
<andresmmujica> igual hay que pedir el de villavo, cartagena e ibague...  Linaporras que otro me falta?
<JHOSMAN> Al fan's numero 1500 le damos un CD x FAcebook xD faltan 11
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: no he visto estadisticas de instalacion del flisol ud sabe algo de eso ?
<JHOSMAN> si
<JHOSMAN> pero no he tenido tiempo
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, sabe q por hay uno un problema con villavo creo
<JHOSMAN> se que mas de 100 maquinas
<SergioMeneses> q el man se puso a pelear por la lista
<SergioMeneses> eso no me gusto
<yuyu> hola alguien me podria hacer el favor de responderme una pregunta?
<JHOSMAN> pero.. no se a ciencia cierta (lina tiene las hojas)
<FernandoGiraldo> si a mi tampoco
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: supongo que el de villavo no va hacer el reporte pero bueno
<andresmmujica> yuyu: que pena contigo por favor en #ubuntu-co
<FernandoGiraldo> muy grosero el man de villavo
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: lo bueno es que la prox fiesta de lanzamiento la hacemos en medallo y ya no la hacemos en villavo :)
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, descortes
<DanielF> el man de villabo amerita que se le instale windows en ese pc
<FernandoGiraldo> de todas maneras se le puede pedir el favor que entregue el reporte
<FernandoGiraldo> eso no le cuesta nada
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja listo andresmmujica
<andresmmujica> no le den trascendencia, lo importante es que la misma comunidad en villavo tenga su proceso y alguien de ubuntu surga, que no duda ocurrira
<andresmmujica> surja
<andresmmujica> perdon
<Linaporras> si el reporte se le puede pedir
<DanielF> no es por quitar a villavo, pero me mostraron un plan de rappel cerca al espinal una chimba, armamos asado
<andresmmujica> bueno entonces 2 tareas mas
<Linaporras> andres no se te olvide que en bogota hubo 2 flisoles para el tema de repote
<andresmmujica> TAREA4:  Sacar stats de flisol bogota para reportes ubuntu RESP: JHOSMAN
<andresmmujica> TAREA5 Pedir los reportes de los flisoles bastantes RESP andresmmujica
<Linaporras> ah si yo tengo las hojas
<JHOSMAN> ????
<JHOSMAN> yo??
<Linaporras> este fin de semana las cuento lo prome Jhosman
<andresmmujica> ahh entonces la tarea4 es de Linaporras
<andresmmujica> TAREA4:  Sacar stats de flisol bogota para reportes ubuntu RESP: Linaporras
<andresmmujica> listo
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, porque mejor no ambos?
<andresmmujica> queda una ultima cosa de flisoles
<Linaporras> jajajajaja :o Jhosman me enchicharronó
<andresmmujica> publicar eso en planet ubuntu
<Linaporras> :o
<JHOSMAN> vale lina!
<FernandoGiraldo> cierto andresmmujica
<JHOSMAN> ya vengo
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: porque tecnicamente una tarea debe ser lo suficientemente pequeña para que una sola persona la pueda hacer, si ud le asigna una tarea a mas de una persona ninguna la hace
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, ok
<SergioMeneses> planet!... andresmmujica no planet... CesarGomez no planet... q pasa umembers
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmmujica> :'( :'( :'(
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no planet either
<SergioMeneses> =/
<andresmmujica> no soy bloguero... :'(  creo que necesitamos armar un hilo en la lista buscando Blogueros
<Linaporras> jajjaja
<Linaporras> que hayque hacer en el planet
<FernandoGiraldo> y eso?
<Linaporras> alguien me muestra un ejemplo
<Linaporras> para ver si lo hago yo
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, pero el planet es solo para umember's
<FernandoGiraldo> aca tenemos 3 blogueros
<FernandoGiraldo> de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> no cualquiera postea
<DanielF> si postea same
<SergioMeneses> bueno el ubuntu.planet
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: FernandoGiraldo  lo que pasa es que cuando ud se hace ubuntu member puede enlazar su blog contra el planet.ubuntu.org y los posts tageados con ubuntu aparecen alli y toda la comunidad de Ubuntu los puede ver
<Linaporras> ash ya me dijo cualquiera, ps que pena algún dia sere Ubuntu Member :p SergioMeneses
<FernandoGiraldo> ah ya
<CesarGomez> Yo no tengo pc
<CesarGomez> Estoy desde el celu
<Linaporras> osea le toca a Sergio jajaja
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: EXACTO
<andresmmujica> les propongo que apenas tengamos los reportes definamos lo de publicar en el planet, igual eso va por el lado de SergioMeneses
<andresmmujica> :)
<DanielF> jejeje
<andresmmujica> sigamos pues
<Linaporras> si
<andresmmujica> 3. Eventos Ubuntu - LinaPorras
<Linaporras> jajaja
<Linaporras> pues eventos Ubuntu
<Linaporras> vienen 2
<Linaporras> uno es la fiesta de lanzamiento
<andresmmujica> fiesta de lanzamiento, hacklabs , cds y minidebconf
<Linaporras> para la cual les envie un correo
<Linaporras> el cfd que en Bogotá se va a hacer diferido pero estan tratando de mover la fecha
<Linaporras> esta para el 26 y se cruzaba con la fiesta de lanzamiento
<Linaporras> y la idea es que en la fiesta de lanzamiento montemos una programacion de hacklabs mensual
<andresmmujica> porque en Bogota hacemos todo diferido..
<Linaporras> jajaj
<DanielF> mañas de fcbosque
<andresmmujica> Linaporras:  como esta https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Hacklabs
<Linaporras> pues mi inquietud es saber si al fin el lanzamiento lo hacemos el 26  o n
<DanielF> mmm es mejor un domingo que haya puente
<Linaporras> asi asi, pero llenito todo
<DanielF> los sabados tengo clase todo el dia
<Linaporras> mmm pues entonces ahi si le cedo el espacio para que otro organice,
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: si esa es la idea llenar eso..
<Linaporras> porque el siguiente puente es como a mediados de junio y cumplo años
<Linaporras> :)
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: feliz cumpleaños
<andresmmujica> y no podemos hacer las dos cosas juntas
<Linaporras> entonces mas bien empiezo a organizar los hacklabs
<andresmmujica> tu cumple y el de ubuntu ?
<Linaporras> mmmm pues mmm
<Linaporras> sería para el 17 de Junio
<Linaporras> es Domingo
<Linaporras> pero Sergio si podra esta
<Linaporras> es que el no me confirma nada
<FernandoGiraldo> yo tengo que meter ahi la información de los hacklabs en Medellin
<Linaporras> yo molestandolo para saber cuando es que viene y al fin nada
<DanielF> huyyyy same, quieren festejar el cumpleaños con ud
<Linaporras> entonces si quiero que me digan que fecha fija para cuadrar todo
<Linaporras> jajajajajaja que tal ese Daniel
<SaMe> eso eso
<SaMe> yo cumplo el jueves!
<SaMe> manden los regalos!
<DanielF> yo el 19
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: sip
<SaMe> andresmmujica, el viernes me reuno con la gente de la u a ver si armamos hay el espacio para los hacklabs
<andresmmujica> bueno igual habiamos dicho que era el 26 de mayo....
<SaMe> sino hay otro espacio tentativo en la biblioteca
<SaMe> pero esperar a ver
<FernandoGiraldo> el 26 tambien tenemos hacklab aca
<DanielF> en la piloto tenemos las puertas abiertas
<FernandoGiraldo> tenemos pensado hacer streaming
<FernandoGiraldo> por si alguno quiere participar
<SaMe> oe hablando de todo
<Linaporras> seria genial
<SaMe> ya tengo apartemanto en bogota!!! \o/
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: excelente, apoyese en jhosman para hacerle bulla a eso
<Linaporras> entonces al fin que de la fiesta de lanzamiento en bogota
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: pero deberiamos sincronizarnos con FernandoGiraldo  y hacerla el mismo dia
<Linaporras> sera que para el 17 si pueden venir la mayoria?
<andresmmujica> y apuntarle a compartir streamings seria chevere!
<Linaporras> ash ps definan
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: yo no estoy por estos lares
<SaMe> que FernandoGiraldo suba a bogota
<FernandoGiraldo> jaja momento momento, hablamos de los hacklabs primero
<FernandoGiraldo> me enrede
<andresmmujica> mejor dicho Linaporras  que opciones hay ??
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: no es el unico... :)
<Linaporras> ash ya no me agrada eso
<Linaporras> me encargo de programar los hacklabs
<FernandoGiraldo> lina esta en un mundo paralelo
<Linaporras> esa tarea si me la pido
<Linaporras> y la fiesta de lanzamiento cuando se decidan para cuando me dice y si puedo colaboro, eos se ha movido tanto que na
<Linaporras> y pues no hay confirmacion de si van a venir o no
<Linaporras> entonces ps
<Linaporras> plop
<Linaporras> xq mundo paralelo
<Linaporras> ??
<FernandoGiraldo> porque metiste varios temas ahi en un momento y de alguna forma yo iba a terminar subiendo a Bogota segun SaMe
<Linaporras> jajaj es que es por la fiesta de lanzamiento
<Linaporras> que queremos que sea la plataforma para lanzar hacklabs juiciositos
<Linaporras> asi como en medallo
<DanielF> bueno cual definimos primero, fiesta o hacklabs
<Linaporras> pero es que no se definen en el tema de la fecha de lanzamiento
<Linaporras> ya los hacklasb los empiezo a programar para Junio con o sin fiesta
<FernandoGiraldo> pues si quieren fiesta el 26 y hacemos hacklab conjunto
<Linaporras> y la fiesta entonces definanla de una vez
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: yo voto por 26. y me suena lo de FernandoGiraldo  pero SaMe se habia comprometido a venir ese dia
<Linaporras> no se han decidido y toca conseguir lugar y no hay
<SaMe> andresmmujica, 26 d junio?
<Linaporras> de mayo
<FernandoGiraldo> de mayo
<DanielF> mmmm, yo no puedo, tengo clase todo el dia :(
<JHOSMAN> volví
<FernandoGiraldo> podriamos intentar montar un CTF para el dia de la fiesta
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: que es CTF ?
<SaMe> andresmmujica, la verdad no se
<SaMe> tengo un monton de compromisos
<SaMe> de ultima hora y extrema urgencia
<Linaporras> y para el 17 te puedes comprometer
<SaMe> por eso no me comprometi a la charla del cfd
<Linaporras> 17 de junio?
<FernandoGiraldo> Capture The Flag
<FernandoGiraldo> algo asi como un reto informatico
<FernandoGiraldo> ya que aca estamos con el tema de vulnerabilidades web
<SaMe> Linaporras, si no le veo problema!
<SaMe> en junio si estoy libre
<SaMe> FernandoGiraldo, eso es urban terror?
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja
<FernandoGiraldo> no
<DanielF> yo en diciembre
<Linaporras> Bueno entonces mi propuesta es que celebremos la fecha de lanzamiento el 17 de Junio, y que la fecha pase lo que pase sea inamovible
<Linaporras> es un puente
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: entonces si no ves inconveniente ...
<DanielF> ejejejeje
<DanielF> listo para el quetzal
<Linaporras> y serpia para hacerlo el domingo
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: siii en tu casa supongo?
<DanielF> si es puente puedo estar
<Linaporras> jjajajaja
<Linaporras> que tal
<Linaporras> si es un puente, para que venga sergio, vengas tu y ojala fernando
<FernandoGiraldo> yo hablo de algo como esto https://www.hacking-lab.com/user/login/
<Linaporras> eso me traeran regalito
<FernandoGiraldo> yo podria
<FernandoGiraldo> desde que sea puente
<SaMe> DanielF, quetzal no tiene nada aun! solo punteros sobre-escritos xD
<SaMe> Linaporras, yo estaria en vacaciones
<andresmmujica> pues señores es puente
<SaMe> y porque no en la terraza de jorge
<DanielF> yo que culpa que no tenga vacaciones
<SaMe> ese es el punto!
<DanielF> ni la semana de receso
<andresmmujica> eso significa que el 17 de junio es lo propio
<FernandoGiraldo> andresmmujica, ponga orden pues
<andresmmujica> SaMe:  FernandoGiraldo  y DanielF  pueden venir
<DanielF> si el 17 es apenas
<Linaporras> listo
<andresmmujica> listo DEFINIDO
<andresmmujica> no mas vueltas
<Linaporras> entonces yo busco lugar
<SaMe> DanielF, de junio
<DanielF> yo los vere, que el 19 estoy de cumple
<Linaporras> y  asado repitis???
<DanielF> si de junio
<andresmmujica> 17 de junio celebracion de los 21 años de Linaporras y el lanzamiento de 12.04 de Ubuntu
<DanielF> quienes se le miden a sushi?
<andresmmujica> hmm
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: suena el asado
<Linaporras> su chicharron jajaja no eso no
<DanielF> lina cuando cumple?
<Linaporras> 18
<SaMe> DanielF, neeeeh
<Linaporras> al otro dia de la release party
<DanielF> jejeje, yo dos dias despues
<SaMe> FernandoGiraldo, sube?
<FernandoGiraldo> voy a ver si armo excursion de Medellin para ese dia
<FernandoGiraldo> mañana convoco a ver quien se anima
<SaMe> eso
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: eso seria espectacular
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: excelente
<andresmmujica> propongo entonces lo siguiente
<SaMe> FernandoGiraldo, esperar a q se envie el email oficial organizando el evento
<andresmmujica> que FernandoGiraldo se encargue de convocar gente de medallo para ese dia
<andresmmujica> y Linaporras se encargue de organizar la fiesta de cumple
<Linaporras> si y pues todos los que puedan venir empiecen a confirmar para conseguir el lugar
<JHOSMAN> amm en q van? el wifi del vecino no ayuda xD
<Linaporras> igual la idea es que tengamos compus para que se puedan dar charlas ese dia, comidita y fiesta...
<Linaporras> jajaj en la fiesta
<Linaporras> la acabamos de corre para el 17 de Junio
<FernandoGiraldo> y nos cuadran la estadia!!
<JHOSMAN> que corrieron?
<Linaporras> pues cuadramos dependiendo cuanto quienes los hospedan jejeje
<SaMe> FernandoGiraldo, yo tengo q mirar como quedo al fin el apartacho! sino se queda alla
<Linaporras> ahh si mira que ahi esta la solucion
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: propon agenda, se me ocurre charla de SaMe,  de FernandoGiraldo  con lo de CTF , y DanielF que se de una tambien
<Linaporras> y pues depront de aqui alla hackbo tenga lugar
<Linaporras> yo cuadro las charlas
<SaMe> andresmmujica, charla donde?
<Linaporras> porque ya habiamos prpouestos los temas
<SaMe> en el hakbook?
<FernandoGiraldo> excelente SaMe
<Linaporras> en la fiesta de lanzamiento
<Linaporras> toca esperar sergio xq ellos no tienen lugar en el momento, entonces estaba en busca de lugar
<Linaporras> para la charla
<andresmmujica> SaMe: en la fiesta de lanzamiento ... la idea es dar unas 3-4 charlas tipo hacklab y luego la actividad recreativa
<DanielF> yo digo una si mujica hace demo de montar asterisk
<DanielF> jejeje
<SaMe> andresmmujica, ok
<SaMe> DanielF, ++ si toca
<JHOSMAN> que corrieron de fecha???
<andresmmujica> DanielF: ya tengo el server u-co el jueves me lo entregan
<FernandoGiraldo> JHOSMAN, la fiesta
<andresmmujica> ese dia podria hacerse los hacklabs sobre ese bicho
<FernandoGiraldo> de lanzamiento
<SaMe> entonces montamos el server ese dia!
<DanielF> que no sea red hat, o paga tanda
<Linaporras> la fiesta de lanzamiento
<andresmmujica> DanielF:  HAHAHAHAHA
<JHOSMAN> ahhh y donde quedó?
<SaMe> yo no digo nada... redhat paga los conferencepack en cuanto a impuesto
<Linaporras> eso esta pendiente
<JHOSMAN> ok
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: de pronto esa puede ser la actividad ppal, montar el server de uco.. o al menos dictar una charla sobre lo que vamos a montar encima...
<DanielF> zentyal paga mi especializacion
<Linaporras> esta pendiente eso
<Linaporras> montar el server
<Linaporras> pero ps es que eso toca en mi casa
<andresmmujica> igual aclaro el server es muy basico... es usado, pero no es mala maquina
<Linaporras> y aca ps queda lejooos y no cabe tanta gente
<Linaporras> seria sobre lo que se va a hacer
<Linaporras> bueno eso queda ya para cuadrar
<Linaporras> listo
<DanielF> yo puedo hablar con mi tia para que nos preste la casa
<Linaporras> bueno siguiente CFD
<SaMe> lejoooos?
<Linaporras> :o
<SaMe> que tanto?
<DanielF> es campestre y es medio lejos
<SaMe> o0
<SaMe> bueno siguiente punto
<DanielF> a 5 min de la 82 con 7a
<SaMe> si ya andamos amañados con este
<Linaporras> CFD
<andresmmujica> danielf: PERFECTO
<SaMe> andresmmujica, Linaporras los de la agenda
<Linaporras> quisiera saber si JHOSMAN  quiere apoyar el CFD
<Linaporras> es que eso es de las fiestas
<Linaporras> digo evnetos
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: UN SeC
<JHOSMAN> cuando es'
<Linaporras> ya le habia dicho a andres
<JHOSMAN> ?
<Linaporras> es que ese es el problema tmbn estan miveindo fecha
<Linaporras> esta para el 26
<Linaporras> pero se propuso moverlo 1 a 2 semanas mas
<JHOSMAN> como les dije por mail esos dias salgo de Bogotá
<JHOSMAN> probablemente para panama
<Linaporras> ashhh
<Linaporras> chanfle
<Linaporras> bueno entonces yo quedo a cargo de esa tarea
<JHOSMAN> si es para el prox mes seguramente sí
<Linaporras> pero busco coequipero para eso
<SaMe> JHOSMAN, atento al log.. para q no se pierda
<andresmmujica> TAREA5: organizar fiesta de lanzamiento  teniendo en cuenta actiividades propuestas de instalacion de servidor, 3-4 charlas propuestas por miembors de afuera, definir lugar y comida. RESP Linaporras
<JHOSMAN> .... yo se como son las coas @SaMe tuve que salir por eso estaba perdido...
<andresmmujica> TAREA6:  Armar combo de medellin para que venga el 17 de junio a fiesta de lanzamiento/integracion ubuntu colombia RESP FernandoGiraldo
<andresmmujica> TAREA7:  Validar lugar de la tia para fiesta de lanzamiento/integracion ubuntu colombia RESP DanielF
<DanielF> ok
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<Linaporras> la 8 es participacion el el CFD
<andresmmujica> TAREA8: Venir con charla preparada a fiesta de lanzamiento/integracion ubuntu colombia RESP SaMe FernandoGiraldo DanielF
<DanielF> yo dicto la de zentyal
<SaMe> algo de juju
<SaMe> hoy estuve leyendo de eso y casi me da un derrame
<Linaporras> jajajajjjajajajaja
<Linaporras> jajajja
<andresmmujica> bueno FOCO chicos FOCO
<DanielF> ????
<andresmmujica> que paso con CFD ???
<JHOSMAN> rapido!
<Linaporras> no ps pendiente la fecha
<Linaporras> y de acuerdo a eso yo haria la cooridnacion de conferencias
<Linaporras> esa es otra tarea
<Linaporras> y haria la invitacion a toda la comunidad
<Linaporras> entonces para que quede en tareas
<Linaporras> y ahora si next
<andresmmujica> bueno igual pregunto, vamos a invitar a la comunidad a que participe
<andresmmujica> o vamos a participar oficialmente como ubuntu colombia?
<SaMe> Linaporras, no era el cfd ahorita en mayo?
<Linaporras> si
<Linaporras> pero es que no hay lugar
<Linaporras> y pues estaba muy encima
<JHOSMAN> creo q es mejor invitar a todos (no members) para q luego lo sean!
<Linaporras> se planteo para moverlo de fecha
<Linaporras> entonces estamos esperando
<SaMe> JHOSMAN, ++
<Linaporras> sip
<Linaporras> al CFD
<Linaporras> a todos
<Linaporras> y si la idea es participar coo comunidad
<SaMe> Linaporras, ojala a mediados de mayo
<SaMe> digo de junio
<andresmmujica> ok
<SaMe> Linaporras, quien organiza el cfd?
<SaMe> alguien conocido?
<andresmmujica> TAREA8:  Estar pendiente de fecha del CFD para organizar conferencias e invitar a la comunidad RESP: Linaporras
<SaMe> fcb?
<Linaporras> esta liderandolo cano
 * SaMe runs
<SaMe> aaa cano es bien!
<Linaporras> ahhhh aproposito ahi estpy viendo si puedo liderar el SFD
<DanielF> megatroll
<SaMe> Linaporras, eso eso
<andresmmujica> venga cano deberia ser miembro de uco. PERO NO NOS DESENFOQUEMOS POR FA
<Linaporras> despues les cuento a ver que sale
<SaMe> oe Linaporras atenta a lo de ubuntu women
<Linaporras> jajaj si listo
<Linaporras> ya sale eso
<Linaporras> ahh ohh si
<Linaporras> voy a mirar a ver que
<andresmmujica> de eventos
<Linaporras> es que esas cosas de genero solo me gustan en mediicna pero le echare un vistazo :)
<DanielF> deberia serlo mujica, pero cano vive mas pendiente de ser red social ambulante
<FernandoGiraldo> jajjaja
<DanielF> y troll
<SaMe> DanielF, neh
<SaMe> el chino aporta
<FernandoGiraldo> si bastante
<Linaporras> jajajajjajajajajajajajjajaja
<SaMe> el le ve mas la parte social que la operativa
<FernandoGiraldo> gracias a el tenemos hacklab en medellin
<SaMe> es solo eso
<DanielF> si pero trollea mas de lo que aporta
<FernandoGiraldo> el me dio el impulso
<FernandoGiraldo> pero si es red social ambulante
<Linaporras> jajajaj el man es profe
<andresmmujica> falta lo de hacklabs que bueno, por lo pronto es hacerle bulla a medallo a lo que esta haciendo FernandoGiraldo  y en la fiesta de lanzamiento le damos otro intento a hacklabs en bogota a ver si les damos continuidad
<SaMe> andresmmujica, Linaporras los de la agenda que mas hay¿?
<Linaporras> jajaj red social ambualente
<SaMe> FernandoGiraldo, es mimebro oficial?
<Linaporras> no ya
<SaMe> del team
<Linaporras> los hacklabs se lanzan con la fiesta de lanzamiento
<andresmmujica> Cano esta en una posicion muy buena en el sentido que tiene un pie en todas las comunidades.  igual luego lo carlamos
<andresmmujica> SaMe:  sip el es miembro oficial
<Linaporras> y esos si me los pido coordinar
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: super
<FernandoGiraldo> SaMe,  si
<andresmmujica> el otro punto de eventos
<andresmmujica> es el minidebconf
<JHOSMAN> Muchach@s me necesitan para algo mas? tengo que madrugar a hacer trabajos y salir para la universidad mañana...
<Linaporras> ???
<Linaporras> cuenten que es eso
<Linaporras> .o
<Linaporras> si yo tmbn
<Linaporras> cualquier cosa yo te digho
<Linaporras> JHosman
<andresmmujica> la verdad me parece que deberiamos intentar dar una charla sobre Ubuntu, el otro dia en el flisol me dijeron que " ahh Ubuntu los que se estan robando todo lo que hacemos los de debian "
<SaMe> andresmmujica, lol
<SaMe> que troll dijo eso
<Linaporras> jajajajajaj salados
<FernandoGiraldo> no pero eso siempre pasa
<SaMe> el desarrollo actualmente va mas de ubuntu a debian q viceversa!
<FernandoGiraldo> aca tambien tuve discusion con un asistente al flisol
<FernandoGiraldo> que ubuntu era windows
<SaMe> Naaaaa
<FernandoGiraldo> que ya no era mas linux
<SaMe> es desconocimiento / ignorancia
<FernandoGiraldo> correcto
<andresmmujica> SaMe: ojo, no tanto asi. pero si me parece importante explicar mejor el tema
<JHOSMAN> Necesitan algo mas? o me puedo ir? ???
<DanielF> esos son unos trolles que quieren que linux siga siendo solo para geeks y hackers
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: fresco
<andresmmujica> igual en 15min max terminamos
<JHOSMAN> mm bueeee
<JHOSMAN> me quedan 9 min de bateria xD
<FernandoGiraldo> feliz noche JHOSMAN
<andresmmujica> :)
<DanielF> aca en girardot, ya regenere al decano de sistemas y al de contaduria
<JHOSMAN> ;) Saludos a tod@s
<SaMe> andresmmujica, no se si recuerde una charla que dio efrain valles
<andresmmujica> bueno segun veo el minidebconf es para agosto
<SaMe> donde describia el proceso actual de contribuciones
<FernandoGiraldo> adelante la despedida JHOSMAN  y que la bateria se encargue de sacarlo entonces
<Linaporras> jajajja
<andresmmujica> entonces dejo la inquietud para que lo vayamos rumiando, porque el lio es que como son no se puede ir solo, proque van a atacar fuertemente y debemos estar preparados y muy documentados..
<Linaporras> pues eso me pareceria chevere lo de contribuciones
<Linaporras> mmmm a donde es o que?
<andresmmujica> entonces les propongo que le pongamos atencion a ese tema como para irnos empapando y cuando ya este mas claro pues validar esa charla que dice same de efrain valles y con eso lo trabajamos
<JHOSMAN> xD bueno está bien  jaja
<andresmmujica> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianColombia/MiniDebconf2012
<andresmmujica> listo
<DanielF> yo creo que a esas personas es mejor dejarlas que digan lo que quieran decir, dice el refran, cuando los perros ladran es por que se esta cabalgando
<SaMe> andresmmujica, huy fail q nadie haya refutado eso
<SaMe> pero DanielF tiene razon tambien
<SaMe> DanielF, el problema es si llegan a nuestro stand diciendo ese tipo de cosas
<FernandoGiraldo> de acuerdo con DanielF
<SaMe> hay si me "arrecho"
<DanielF> mk dejelos, hay mas ubunteros jejeje
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja
<FernandoGiraldo> que cosa mano SaMe
<andresmmujica> SaMe: DanielF si es verdad, igual creo que es bueno como explicarlo formalmente lo que yo veo es lo que dice SaMe que es puro desconocimiento. hasta donde se hoy en dia hay lazos mas profundos entre debian y ubuntu..
<FernandoGiraldo> correcto
<DanielF> same recuerda al troll del valenzuela
<FernandoGiraldo> esos puristas son los que quieren ver problemas donde no los hay
<SaMe> andresmmujica, mientras todos pelean los developers se pasan el codigo por debajo de la mesa
<SaMe> lo he visto!!!
<DanielF> aja
<FernandoGiraldo> bueno de todas maneras es mejor estar preparados
<SaMe> ademas google usa ubuntu
<SaMe> ganaos!
<SaMe> ganamos
<FernandoGiraldo> tener buenos fundamentos para defenderse
<FernandoGiraldo> sin atacar
<FernandoGiraldo> eso es mejor que cualquier cosa
<SaMe> andresmmujica, aguanta hacer un reporte o email acerca de eso
<DanielF> es que es que en eso se basa la libertad, si ubuntu tomo el camino de ser asi, esta en la libertar de hacerlo, si debian quiere seguir igual que cada dia lo usen menos lo mismo
<SaMe> peor dejemoslo tentativo
<Linaporras> mmm y ah tmbn ta cano, mmm uy pero si toca en combo porque estariamos en terreno debianita
<SaMe> Linaporras, andresmmujica que mas hay en la agenda
<SaMe> mira q falta mucho
<SaMe> y son las 11
<DanielF> a mi me invito pornokof
<Linaporras> Lo de los miembors
<andresmmujica> de acuerdo con FernandoGiraldo
<Linaporras> y de una vez qe agenden un dia solo para lo del tema de concilio
<andresmmujica> Ingreso/Retiro Miembros del concilio - Andres Mujica @ Wed, 16 May 2012 02:59 UTC      Ubuntu MemIngreso/Retiro Miembros del concilio - Andres Mujica @ Wed, 16 May 2012 02:59 UTC      Ubuntu Members     Retiro DanielF     Ingreso Fercho, Lina y Jhoshmanbers     Retiro DanielF     Ingreso Fercho, Lina y Jhoshman
<andresmmujica> perdon
<andresmmujica> Ingreso/Retiro Miembros del concilio - Andres Mujica @ Wed, 16 May 2012 02:59 UTC      Ubuntu Members     Retiro DanielF     Ingreso Fercho, Lina y Jhoshman
<andresmmujica> DanielF: y Linaporras ya tienen listo lo de ser ubuntu members???
<DanielF> mmmm la verdad, yo no
<Linaporras> pues por ejemplo me faltan mas testimonios en mi wiki
<andresmmujica> DanielF: hagale que ud tiene todo para ser ubuntu member
<Linaporras> pero ps ya
<Linaporras> me toca llamar a darkhole
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: yo ya te puse testimonio
<Linaporras> y a forigua a presionarlos jeje
<andresmmujica> no entiendo same porque no te ha puesto
<FernandoGiraldo> pregunta
<Linaporras> si andres y sergio tmbn gracias
<andresmmujica> y los demas
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: diga no mas
<SaMe> andresmmujica, I did
<FernandoGiraldo> andresmmujica,  ser ubuntu member es tener el perfil en el launchpad
<FernandoGiraldo> o hay algo mas alla?
<SaMe> andresmmujica, check it again!
<DanielF> me colaboran con un testimonio muchachos pleae
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: sip
<DanielF> please
<FernandoGiraldo> es que a veces me enredo con tanta pagina y tanta membresia
<andresmmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership FernandoGiraldo
<FernandoGiraldo> yo no tengo testimonios en mi wiki
<Linaporras> jaja andres y sergio qeu te regalen uno
<Linaporras> jejej
<FernandoGiraldo> es que me tienen que contextualizar
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja
<FernandoGiraldo> yo entre todo perdido
<FernandoGiraldo> tengo que organizar mejor esa pagina
<FernandoGiraldo> tarea personal
<andresmmujica> SaMe: es experto en eso llego al loco council a punta de testimonios en la wiki
<SaMe> andresmmujica, lol
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja
<Linaporras> jajaja
<Linaporras> ah si es que invite a fernando
<Linaporras> aca y no le explique nada
<Linaporras> jajja
<Linaporras> ups
<Linaporras> pero fresco que yo tampco sabia que era
<Linaporras> eso
<DanielF> muchachos se me esta acabado la duracell
<Linaporras> pero no se ve dificil
<FernandoGiraldo> ok ok
<SaMe> no deberian enredar a FernandoGiraldo con la membership
<FernandoGiraldo> saca tiempo en tu agenda y me explicas
<SaMe> el esta comenzando hasta ahora
<Linaporras> aca el lider sensei sergio nos instruye
<DanielF> Linaporras eso es amor
<Linaporras> solo mira la pagina y a ver si te le mides
<Linaporras> jajaj por supuesto, por eso sin el no se podia hacer la release party
<Linaporras> :D
<Linaporras> trollface
<andresmmujica> bueno
<SaMe> bueno entonces Linaporras y DanielF para la proxima membership?
<Linaporras> Bueno y como asi dani que te vas?
<andresmmujica> retiro DanielF  el ya lo habia anunciado
<DanielF> si
<Linaporras> porque
<Linaporras> que te ha disgustado
<andresmmujica> SaMe: sip si no se agendan ellos nos toca a nosotros
<Linaporras> xq todos se van?
<SaMe> DanielF, pero ud me cae bien pelao! no se vaya
<FernandoGiraldo> cada cuanto se puede lo de membership
<DanielF> por que voy a empezar a formalizar mi fundación
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: lo que pasa es que DanielF SaMe y yo llevamos ya mas de 2 años en esto
<Linaporras> fundacion
<Linaporras> ?
<FernandoGiraldo> porque estoy de acuerdo con SaMe  preferia ir tantiando el terreno
<Linaporras> como casa del bosque
<andresmmujica> DanielF: Fundacion Casa del Rio ?
<FernandoGiraldo> eso si colaborandoles mucho
<Linaporras> pero al menos sergio y tu que se queden un añito mas
<Linaporras> jajajja
<Linaporras> ah ps es tu decision fernando
<DanielF> jajajaja, no una para asesorias a pymes y gobierno en migraciones de software y capacitaciones
<SaMe> me perdi
<andresmmujica> DanielF: deberia retirarse es despues de que nos hagan el reapproval
<SaMe> esperen
<andresmmujica> DanielF: hagame socio
<DanielF> pero nos monta *
<Linaporras> eso eso
<FernandoGiraldo> Daniel ando con lo mismo aca en Medellin
<FernandoGiraldo> apenas en planes
<Linaporras> ;o
<SaMe> FernandoGiraldo, ahora le aclaramos todo acerca de las membership ok...
<Linaporras> unanse
<FernandoGiraldo> fresco
<SaMe> DanielF, se va a trabajar con la fcb?
<Linaporras> eso con el lider
<Linaporras> jajajaj no va armar algo parecido jajja
<DanielF> ya andamos empezando a hacer una aplicaciones en python para migrar software de uso comun
<andresmmujica> SaMe: es FCR
<DanielF> SaMe abrase
<DanielF> Tayronna para ser exactos
 * SaMe perdido
<Linaporras> jajajajajaaja
<Linaporras> bueno Dani
<Linaporras> si acompañanos al reapproval
<Linaporras> y ahi si te vas
<Linaporras> y te hacemos la despedida en girardot
<Linaporras> :(
<SaMe> pues DanielF la eleccion es suya! ud vera...
<DanielF> es que eso queria preguntar, si la cantidad de miembros en el concilio es un factor de medida
<Linaporras> jaja Sergio que viva la libertad
<FernandoGiraldo> uy si pa girardot de una
<DanielF> o solo los miembros en el team
<Linaporras> uy ya esa fiesta ya se esta cocinando
<andresmmujica> DanielF: coomo asi? factor de medida en que?
<SaMe> DanielF, fresco
<DanielF> si para el reaproval
<SaMe> DanielF, no
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: prefiero en medallo, que se la hagamos en medallo
<DanielF> entonces?
<andresmmujica> DanielF: para el reapproval lo importante es el team no el concilio
<SaMe> DanielF, la vaina es q ud es un buen tipo y colabora
<SaMe> entonces dejarlo ir da pereza
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja
<DanielF> jajajaja
<FernandoGiraldo> siguiente tema que no me gustan las despedidas
<DanielF> con razon este man tiene a lina asi
<andresmmujica> DanielF: es el acento paisa
<andresmmujica> DanielF: las vuelve locas
<andresmmujica> DanielF: hasta lo leen
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja
<DanielF> he ave maria
<FernandoGiraldo> pero SaMe  no habla paisa
<DanielF> si ese habla como el comandante chavez
<DanielF> chamo
<DanielF> jajaja
<FernandoGiraldo> o hablan de mi?
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja
<SaMe> FernandoGiraldo, eso lleva el trolling subliminar
<Linaporras> jajjajaja
<Linaporras> no de sergio
<andresmmujica> ahh pense que hablaban de FernandoGiraldo
<Linaporras> jajja
<Linaporras> se confundieron
<FernandoGiraldo> me perdi otra vez... mundos paralelos!!!
<Linaporras> si el habal todo golepado
<Linaporras> y no es de muchas palabras
<Linaporras> escribe mas de lo que habal
<Linaporras> jajja ps esa fue mi impresion
<Linaporras> con la ventinunica vez que lo vi
<andresmmujica> Linaporras: es que con tus ojos quien no queda mudo
<Linaporras> jajajja
<DanielF> jajaja, cuando acabe mi fase de desarrollo me vuelvo a unir
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja
<Linaporras> jajj :O
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja
<Linaporras> al fin que paso con lo de campus party
<DanielF> y montamos una variante de ubuntu con el software
<SaMe> bueno entonces DanielF se va! asi que le toca hacer un email despidiendose con copia a la comunidad segun dicta el Coc
<Linaporras> ah que bueno dani
<FernandoGiraldo> viene pa Medellin
<andresmmujica> bueno espere cerramos el tema
<andresmmujica> DanielF: entonces no se espera hasta el reapproval sino que renuncia de una vez?
<Linaporras> pero nos acompañas hasta lo del team o no
<DanielF> CoC, si me retiro es del concilio
<Linaporras> sigues community como Forigua
<andresmmujica> pero sin trollear
<DanielF> como quieran?
<SaMe> DanielF, esto no es un adios sino un hasta luego
<andresmmujica> SaMe: si DanielF se retira cuantos quedan en el concilio?
<SaMe> andresmmujica, cesar, jose y yo
<DanielF> si me necesitan hasta el reapproval de una, si no pues hasta luego
<SaMe> cesar y jose mas perdidos que no se
<DanielF> que el papa de kiko
<andresmmujica> bueno necesitamos un numero impar y estoy de acuerdo
<SaMe> y mujica no vive en la misma zona horaria mia
<andresmmujica> creo que cesar no volvio pero jose si
<FernandoGiraldo> yo voto por Linaporras para el concilio
<FernandoGiraldo> que esto se vuelva un matriarcado
<SaMe> andresmmujica, cvesar estaba aqui
<Linaporras> jajajajajaajajaajaj
<Linaporras> si cesar estaba online
<Linaporras> un matriarcado
<Linaporras> jajaja
<andresmmujica> bueno entonces al contrario SaMe upps ... sorry
<DanielF> si duro como 4 minutos
<andresmmujica> es que casi nunca hablan
<Linaporras> jaja
<Linaporras> le dio miedo y se fue
<DanielF> lina los pone nerviosos
<andresmmujica> aunque jose es el de cali? el hizo muy buen trabajo en el flisol!!!
<Linaporras> Dani si acompañanos hasta el reapproval
<SaMe> si dijo algo del flisol
<SaMe> y se cayo
<FernandoGiraldo> es que si uno no entra desde el principio asusta
<andresmmujica> DanielF: son los ojitos
<Linaporras> y ahi si ti vas
<SaMe> como si se le fuera el fluido electrico o algo asi
<Linaporras> si no la reunion sera Andres, Sergio
<Linaporras> y los 3 mosqueteros: Jhosman, Fernando y Lina
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja
<SaMe> Linaporras, naaa puro gtalk
<DanielF> ok, me retiro en el release party
<FernandoGiraldo> los 3 mosqueteros
<Linaporras> listones
<andresmmujica> DanielF: listos
<SaMe> DanielF, ++
<andresmmujica> bueno
<andresmmujica> entonces
<SaMe> DanielF, le toca ir escribiendo el email de retiro!
<SaMe> Linaporras, nada de mosqueteros
<DanielF> mmmm ok
<SaMe> andresmmujica, toca restaurar el orden en el concilio
<FernandoGiraldo> bueno continuando con la seriedad
<DanielF> quiero dejar una cosa clara, a pesar del apoyo que de jhosman, no me gusta la idea que haga parte del concilio
<FernandoGiraldo> para una proxima reunion miramos el tema de las regiones en antioquia
<DanielF> creo que le falta madurez en el tema de las decisiones
<SaMe> FernandoGiraldo, ++
<FernandoGiraldo> me ayudan a pensar una actividad que nos ayude a ganar adeptos en las regiones
<DanielF> aun recuerdo el hackeo a la pagina
<FernandoGiraldo> en pueblos
<andresmmujica> pues digamos que Linaporras  jhosman y FernandoGiraldo se han ganado un puesto en el concilio, pero no se es como manejar la cantidad, 7 somos muchos.. creo que despues del reapproval nos toca autodepurarnos
<SaMe> DanielF, ud tiene razon... le falta aun practica
<andresmmujica> y el otro inconveniente
<DanielF> practica no, madurez
<andresmmujica> es que no tenemos establecido claramente un proceso para hacerse miembro del concilio
<DanielF> es cierto
<andresmmujica> lo que usualmente ha ocurrido es que el que se va deja un pupilo
<FernandoGiraldo> cierto
<SaMe> andresmmujica, toca hacer un guidelines
<FernandoGiraldo> yo lo veia como algo lejano muy lejano
<andresmmujica> y lo que hemos discutido es que deberiamos hacer votacion por launchpad
<andresmmujica> pero la realidad es que la comunidad ni siquera tiene claro que exista un concilio
<andresmmujica> o que sirva para algo
<andresmmujica> o que haga algo
<DanielF> mmm es que la votacion, toca hacerla de manera regional
<FernandoGiraldo> para mi el concilio eran unos manes intocables, con mas seguridad que obama
<Linaporras> pus en otras oportundiade shubiera pensado lo mismo pero Jhosman es un teso
<DanielF> o bogota se queda con todo
<Linaporras> claro que sirve
<Linaporras> jaja sino como crees que se organizan las aprticpaciones jaja
<FernandoGiraldo> pero andresmmujica  tiene razon
<Linaporras> jajaj ese fernando jajaj
<Linaporras> por eso invite a fernando
<Linaporras> jajaj
<FernandoGiraldo> deberiamos buscar una forma de "promocionar" el concilio
<Linaporras> ya ahi estaria medellin
<DanielF> Linaporras, el concilio no es de habilidad tecnica (no estaria same jejeje), es de el nivel de compromiso y seriedad con la comunidad
<Linaporras> por eso
<SaMe> DanielF, hey eso ofende!
<Linaporras> en eso admiro a Jhosman
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja
<Linaporras> Jhosman le mete mcuhas ganas a todo
<Linaporras> si pues toca como organizarnos mas con el
<FernandoGiraldo> yo pienso que la idea es que el concilio tenga al menos un miembro de cada region
<SaMe> Linaporras, por eso es lider de witio web
<andresmmujica> si jhosman es un tipo muy inteligente y capaz, lo que pasa es que es incomprendido.
<Linaporras> pero el ha logrado muuuuuchooooo
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: estoy de acuerdo
<FernandoGiraldo> o por lo menos de las mas grandes
<FernandoGiraldo> las mas pequeñas se agrupan
<Linaporras> sip
<Linaporras> sip fernando
<FernandoGiraldo> luego se puede poner tiempo
<FernandoGiraldo> 2 años y hacer votaciones
<FernandoGiraldo> regionales
<Linaporras> y pues si Jhosman de verdad no se imaginan Dani y SaMe todo lo que el man ha hecho
<SaMe> andresmmujica, yo lo unico asi raro q le veo a jhosman es q hace las cosas sin cnsultar
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: tal cual es el planteamiento inicial
<Linaporras> y todo lo que aporto en trabajo pra flisol
<Linaporras> y para difundir el concilio
<Linaporras> ps nada cuando haga las invitaciones ahi coloco que pues con el liderazgo del conclio o algo asi
<FernandoGiraldo> luego tendriamos que hacer un esfuerzo grande por mostrar el concilio como algo teso
<andresmmujica> SaMe: sip. ese es el gran defecto, yo no diria consultar sino contar lo que quiere hacer , igual eso es liderazgo
<Linaporras> hoy si apoyo a Jhosman, Jhosman fan
<FernandoGiraldo> algo que genera entre respeto y admiracion
<FernandoGiraldo> para que la gente quiera pertenecer al concilio
<SaMe> andresmmujica, huy no... entonces diferimos tremendamente en lo q es liderazgo
<FernandoGiraldo> que comiencen a preguntar que tengo que hacer para ser del concilio?
<DanielF> yo le daria un cargo de participante mientras coge madurez
<andresmmujica> niños peren, esto no es un juicio contra jhosman o algo por el estilo.  ese no es el punto, el punto en ultimas es el tema del concilio...
<Linaporras> bueno
<FernandoGiraldo> SaMe,  yo lo digo es porque eso genera expectativa
<Linaporras> como dije antes
<Linaporras> y apoyando a adnres
<Linaporras> eso que esocjan un dia
<Linaporras> y lo definan entre ustedes
<FernandoGiraldo> cierto Linaporras
<Linaporras> y pues pense bien las cosas y si me parece bueno que exista
<Linaporras> y pues apenas pueda yo quieroser Ubuntu Member
<Linaporras> ya con eso finalizamos los temas
<SaMe> andresmmujica, Linaporras FernandoGiraldo cuando se genero el concilio la idea es q solo maximo dos personas fueran de bogota
<Linaporras> ad dromir!!!!!
<SaMe> nos e si andresmmujica recuerda eso
<SaMe> la idea era integrar las ciudades
<FernandoGiraldo> ps recuperemos esa idea
<DanielF> la idea era que cada region tuviera una persona que velara, por que todos los eventos eran en bogota
<SaMe> esperen...............
<SaMe> primero
<Linaporras> pues Sergio ahi si considero que el regionalismo es importante pero el punto es que la gente lidere,  no sirve que tengamos en todas las regiones si no hacen nada. y pues se compronbo en el flisol bogota que aqui somos grandes che, y que necesitamos gente, finalmente somos la cpapital
<SaMe> para q no se vea feo
<SaMe> yo no soy anti-jhosman o algo por el estilo!
<SaMe> el pelao me cae bien
<SaMe> hasta en fb lo tengo
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja eso dice mucho
<Linaporras> jajajaj jajajjajajaja
<SaMe> pero si uds de verdad lo consideran para esto pues ya esta
<SaMe> estamos en democracia
<Linaporras> Yo los entiendo x lo de la pagina pero miren que yo hable con el y eso aumento la cantidad de seguidores en facebook por ejempo, osea mas alla del impacto engtivo inenro, externamente tuvo un impacto positivo
<SaMe> los gustos personales no deben imonerse a los de la comunidad
<FernandoGiraldo> yo no lo conozco no puedo opinar
<andresmmujica> SaMe: eso es la pregunta del siglo, si pertenecer al concilio debe ser por democracia o por meritocracia
<DanielF> pera lina, es que por tamaño tu no puedes comparar, aca en girardot hubo mal contadas 400 personas en todo el dia, con una poblacion de 120.000 habitantes esta bien, si comparas con bogota y alrededores que son 9 millones pues
<Linaporras> jajajja
<Linaporras> x eso
<SaMe> andresmmujica, pues abramos las votaciones como tantas veces he dicho
<Linaporras> bogota es mas grande debe tener mas representacion
<SaMe> eso si
<Linaporras> es lo que trato de decir
<FernandoGiraldo> pero pues leyendo un poquito lo que dice SaMe  creo que simplemente es aclarar las cosas, a veces uno por querer hacer mucho hace mal
<SaMe> nosotros generamos la baraja de candidatos
<DanielF> Lina si y no
<FernandoGiraldo> pero desde que tenga buenas intenciones esta bien
<andresmmujica> BUENO ESPEREN UN SEC.
<Linaporras> +1 para fernando
<DanielF> si por que en efecto son la mayor cantidad de gente, pero no, por que si se vota todo se haria en bogota
<andresmmujica> BUENO ESPEREN UN SEC.
<Linaporras> y para cerrar con Dani debe ser por meritocracia y democracia
<Linaporras> ash Dani pero para eso estamos saliendo a hacer cosas por fuera
<SaMe> *************************++++
<Linaporras> y desde aca, desde bogota estamos tambien apoyando las otras ciudades
<SaMe> andresmmujica, tome la palabra
<Linaporras> si andre
<andresmmujica> pregunta, cuantas personas debe haber en el concilio?
<SaMe> andresmmujica, 5
<DanielF> 5
<andresmmujica> en mi concepto 5 máx.
<SaMe> ese fu en # original pero no se puso en papel
<FernandoGiraldo> 5
<SaMe> 2 de bogota y otros de otras ciudades
<andresmmujica> SaMe: no recuerdo cuantos eramos la verdad...
<FernandoGiraldo> yo diria 7
<andresmmujica> SaMe: cuanta gente hay ahorita?
<FernandoGiraldo> para poder darle mas participacion a bogota
<FernandoGiraldo> porque me parece que lina tiene razon
<SaMe> hollam, julian, andes, juan marques y yo
<DanielF> oficiales 79
<SaMe> \o/
<Linaporras> slas que se necesiten
<andresmmujica> SaMe: y cuando entro forigua? y DanielF ?
<FernandoGiraldo> y serian 3 de bogota y los otros 4 de regiones
<SaMe> andresmmujica, luego
<DanielF> yo entre cuando se formo el concilio
<SaMe> se fue juan
<Linaporras> ash eso es bobada, mire eso lo discuten o discutimos un solo dia
<andresmmujica> SaMe: y el amigo de marquez?
<SaMe> y hay tuvimos 7
<SaMe> si
<DanielF> sephirothem
<Linaporras> el punto es que si hay 5 en medellin qeu trabajen y uno solo ne bogota pero que funcione ps que sea asi
<SaMe> entro sep y forigua y daniel
<Linaporras> el objetivo es que trabajen
<Linaporras> y participen creo yo
<Linaporras> no que nunca se conecten
<Linaporras> entre otras
<SaMe> andresmmujica, Linaporras FernandoGiraldo DanielF esperen... dejenme decir algo
<DanielF> ok
<andresmmujica> FernandoGiraldo: lo que pasa es que con 7 no funciona...   son muchos y ponerlos de acuerdo es un desgaste, fuera de eso no llegan, o no hablan o no pueden, etc, etc... 5 es un buen numero
<FernandoGiraldo> ok, vos tenes la experiencia
<andresmmujica> SaMe: adelante
<SaMe> miren
<SaMe> el problema de cuanrdo eramos mucha gente es q las reuniones nunca estaba el qorum
<SaMe> eso fue un problema inmenso
<SaMe> ademas
<SaMe> la gente que pertenece al concilio
<SaMe> tiene el mayor poder en la comunidad
<SaMe> las claves y accesos a toooodo lo del team
<SaMe> asi q no cualquiera puede serlo
<SaMe> es mas hay cosas que no todos sabemos
<SaMe> andresmmujica, no maneja la misma informacion q yo
<SaMe> o DanielF
<Linaporras> es qeu SaMe tu eres el sensei, el lider
<FernandoGiraldo> entiendo
<SaMe> me explico no nos escogieron por ser los mas "cheveres" del team
<SaMe> sino por ser los que sabiamos como manejarla de momento
<FernandoGiraldo> SaMe, y como distribuirias vos la participacion de ciudades y regiones?
<SaMe> por eso no me he retirdo
<SaMe> FernandoGiraldo, miembros oficiales
<SaMe> listo
<andresmmujica> SaMe: no estoy de acuerdo en eso, en el sentido que no es que tengamos poder, al contrario tenemos es MAS RESPONSABILIDADES, que es diferente.  Tampoco estoy de acuerdo en que no cualquiera puede serlo, considero que cualquier miembro oficial que sea responsable y quiera puede ser parte del concilio.
<SaMe> andresmmujica, con un gran poder viene una gran responsabilidad
<SaMe> andresmmujica, si claro
<SaMe> cualquiera
<andresmmujica> pero es la realidad es al contrario same.
<SaMe> pero no ahora
<Linaporras> +1 a Sergio, por lo tanto no hay nada que discutir, xq ni Jhosman, ni Fer ni yo tenemos mucha experiencia y no sabriamos manejar todo lo que uds, asi qeu primero instruyanos y luego hablamos del tema :D (no tienen sueñito)
<SaMe> las capacitaciones serian inmesas
<SaMe> hay mucha informacion
<andresmmujica> no estamos aqui por el poder, de hecho no tenemos poder....
<andresmmujica> el poder lo tiene es en la comunidad.
<SaMe> andresmmujica, no no me entendio
<SaMe> cuando dije poder
<SaMe> claro
<SaMe> nada de eso
<FernandoGiraldo> yo no tengo sueño, yo soy un bot de fercho por mi amanezcamos aca
<SaMe> ni plata ni nada
<DanielF> permitanme un momento
<Linaporras> jajajajja
<SaMe> FernandoGiraldo, espere..
<andresmmujica> ORDEN
<andresmmujica> dejen que SAME termine la idea
<SaMe> en conclucion
<SaMe> no me molesta la gente nueva
<SaMe> para nada!!!
<SaMe> como sino me conocieran
<Linaporras> moachos yo tengo que madrugar, hagan o hagamos una sola sesion para eso, o armen un hilo interno .......
<andresmmujica> en 3 MINUTOS CERRAMOS ESTO
<Linaporras> por eso Sergio me quiere un potito Jejej :D
<SaMe> bueno por mi esta bien
<andresmmujica> SaMe: pero no ha cerrado!! o ahi cerro???
<SaMe> andresmmujica, no pues que mas digo...
<Linaporras> jajaj
<FernandoGiraldo> reunamonos otra vez el jueves para este tema
<SaMe> es q la verdad no se que decir
<Linaporras> Bueno moachos, tiene que instruirinos mas
<andresmmujica> DanielF: que qeuria decir?
<DanielF> Tengan en cuenta que el estar o no en el concilio no es salirse de la comunidad, si entra alguien nuevo, pues va a tener el acompañamiento adecuado, yo creo que las personas que entren o sigan, deben compartir la visión a futuro de la comunidad, no se necesita habilidad técnica, se necesita es ganas de hacer las cosas
<Linaporras> antes de largarse asi como asi
<andresmmujica> 2 MIN MAS
<Linaporras> +1 por Dani
<FernandoGiraldo> +1 Linaporras
<andresmmujica> bueno
<Linaporras> y armen la reunion para slo hablar de eso
<Linaporras> y ya
<FernandoGiraldo> +1 Linaporras
<andresmmujica> entonces dejenme armo un resumen y se los envio
<Linaporras> ahora si hemos terminado andres?
<andresmmujica> y discutimos el tema
<FernandoGiraldo> va a ganar Linaporras
<Linaporras> ols
<Linaporras> pks
<andresmmujica> creo que es largo
<Linaporras> +1 por andres
<andresmmujica> por lo pronto quedamos en interinidad ;)
<FernandoGiraldo> ajaja
<andresmmujica> pun pun pun pum
<andresmmujica> suenan los tambores
<FernandoGiraldo> pense que eran balazos
<DanielF> si, toca definir los espacios para rotar la gente del concilio
<FernandoGiraldo> tiros al airea
<FernandoGiraldo> aire
<andresmmujica> tan tan tan tan
<SaMe> preguntar a jose y a cesar si van a continuar
<SaMe> porque se perdieron
<Linaporras> esa si que es una buena idea
<andresmmujica> listo
<Linaporras> +1 Sergio
<andresmmujica> cierre de la sesión
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<FernandoGiraldo> feliz noche
<FernandoGiraldo> muchas gracias por la invitacion
<andresmmujica> gracias FernandoGiraldo  por asistir
<SaMe> FernandoGiraldo, estamos en contacto
<FernandoGiraldo> por aca nos seguimos viendo
<FernandoGiraldo> ok SaMe
<SaMe> oe
<andresmmujica> y espero que no lo hayamos asustado con nuestro desorden
<SaMe> agregue a fernando al hilo
<FernandoGiraldo> no nada
<FernandoGiraldo> fresco
<SaMe> andresmmujica, que paso con el bot?
<SaMe> jajajaja
<andresmmujica> SaMe: el unico bot que he visto es el de FernandoGiraldo
<andresmmujica> chaous
<FernandoGiraldo> XD
<FernandoGiraldo> feliz noche
<andresmmujica> me quedan 4 horas de sueño
<FernandoGiraldo> descansen
<FernandoGiraldo> hablamos luego
<Linaporras> jajaj
<DanielF> hablamos
<SaMe> andresmmujica, porq este canal solo lo administra ud
<Linaporras> Fer gracias
<Linaporras> que duermas
<DanielF> un abrazo para todos
<Linaporras> zzzzz
<DanielF> saludos a samuel
<Linaporras> qye duerman moachos
<FernandoGiraldo> lo mismo Lina
<Linaporras> uy si saludos a Samu
<FernandoGiraldo> DanielF, Linaporras andresmmujica SaMe  feliz semana
<SaMe> FernandoGiraldo, lo mismo
<DanielF> gracias, fernando lo mismo para vos
<Linaporras> Que duerman moachs
<Linaporras> chao SaMe y andres
<SaMe> Linaporras, by
<SaMe> bye
<SaMe> andresmmujica, anda por hay?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-17
<Eduardo_> Buen día, quisiera saber si hay algún lugar donde se pueda aprender Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> Eduardo_, un lugar como tal no conozco
<SergioMeneses> pero por internet hay muchas guias
<Eduardo_> Sergio en esas guías cree que se puede aprender a solucionar posibles problemas que se presenten por ejemplo si en una empresa se está usando Ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> Eduardo_, eso ya es experiencia
<SergioMeneses> o bueno a lo mejor en los centros de estudio que dan clases sobre sistemas linux te puedan ayudar
<SergioMeneses> pero que conozca por internet poco
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-19
<Cony> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-20
<tavo> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-05-16
<marcos> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-05-17
<ofprieto> hola
